# Dogs, gunpowder, and steriods



## god hand (Dec 7, 2005)

Do u know anyone that gives their dogs steriods? This makes them big than a.......and mean than a bitch.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

I do, thay way my dogs want to kill whitey


----------



## MyK (Dec 7, 2005)

I paid a black man $10 to beat my rotweiler when it was a puppy to teach it to hate black people  






my dogs name is George Bush!


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I paid a black man $10 to beat my rotweiler when it was a puppy to teach it to hate black people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Training day


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a friends whose older brother fights dogs regularly...He has one pit in particular that has killed its father and one of its brother.  Its name is Chaos and he feeds it gunpowder...The dog has also ate 1oz of some dank and on a seperate occasion 1/8 of shrooms....

The dog is fucking crazy and attacks to kill...If you show any nervousness around it the dog will bully you.

They trained it with gloves so even in the winter gloves are not allowed in the house....

abusive training, dog fighting, gunpowder, weed, and shrooms=1 crazy mean pitbull


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I have a friends whose older brother fights dogs regularly...He has one pit in particular that has killed its father and one of its brother. Its name is Chaos and he feeds it gunpowder...The dog has also ate 1oz of some dank and on a seperate occasion 1/8 of shrooms....
> 
> The dog is fucking crazy and attacks to kill...If you show any nervousness around it the dog will bully you.
> 
> ...


 
 

Who the fuck would create a monster like that - 

Tell me where this is, I would like to pop in and visit these people


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 8, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I have a friends whose older brother fights dogs regularly...He has one pit in particular that has killed its father and one of its brother.  Its name is Chaos and he feeds it gunpowder...The dog has also ate 1oz of some dank and on a seperate occasion 1/8 of shrooms....
> 
> The dog is fucking crazy and attacks to kill...If you show any nervousness around it the dog will bully you.
> 
> ...


   I hope your friend gets his face ripped off by one of his dogs and he dies a slow painful death. Pitbulls are the nicest dogs until pieces of shit like your friend fuck them up, and as a result, the entire breed has a bad name. What kind of pussy piece of shit takes the most loyal dog in the world and beats it until it's mean and wants to fight? Ive had so many people ask me if I fight my pit, and it pisses the shit out of me. Your friend is one shitty low life mother fucker who has no balls at all, tell him to put his faggot ass in the pit with those dogs if he's such a badass motherfucker. Piece of shit.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 8, 2005)

abusive training, dog fighting, gunpowder, weed, and shrooms=1 crazy mean pitbull
,,,,,,,i reckon this is bullshit post myself,,,injest gun powder u die moron


----------



## adrien_j9 (Dec 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I hope your friend gets his face ripped off by one of his dogs and he dies a slow painful death. Pitbulls are the nicest dogs until pieces of shit like your friend fuck them up, and as a result, the entire breed has a bad name. What kind of pussy piece of shit takes the most loyal dog in the world and beats it until it's mean and wants to fight? Ive had so many people ask me if I fight my pit, and it pisses the shit out of me. Your friend is one shitty low life mother fucker who has no balls at all, tell him to put his faggot ass in the pit with those dogs if he's such a badass motherfucker. Piece of shit.



I love you.


----------



## silencer (Dec 8, 2005)

I know in the UK pitbulls are illegal...Arn't they in the US ? or does it depend on the state etc?


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 8, 2005)

I drink an occasional beer with my dog.  She prefers the Pale Ales to the Dark Stouts


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 8, 2005)

i had 2 pitbulls and one was a brindle male he was mean as fuck he was mixed w/piutbull and american staffordshire terrier-he barked/growled at everyone i had him off the chain once and my grandma was checkin the mail and he went running out there and luckly she yelled at the dog before she got attacked~the other one was a black and white male he was nice......last summer some motherfuckers poisened both of them, we think they did it w/anti-freeze.....and right now i got a female rednosed pitbull its red w/a  white chest its pretty nice and its hyper.......in are state or whetever a pitbull has to be on a chain or in a cage and i think its illegal to buy a pitbull or something like that......my uncle just got a rotweiler and it died and no one knew why..


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2005)

muscle_01 said:
			
		

> i had 2 pitbulls and one was a brindle male he was mean as fuck he was mixed w/piutbull and american staffordshire terrier-he barked/growled at everyone i had him off the chain once and my grandma was checkin the mail and he went running out there and luckly she yelled at the dog before she got attacked~the other one was a black and white male he was nice......last summer some motherfuckers poisened both of them, we think they did it w/anti-freeze.....and right now i got a female rednosed pitbull its red w/a white chest its pretty nice and its hyper.......in are state or whetever a pitbull has to be on a chain or in a cage and i think its illegal to buy a pitbull or something like that......my uncle just got a rotweiler and it died and no one knew why..


I think it's obvious that your family doesn't know how to handle agressive dogs and your neighbors realize this too.


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 8, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I think it's obvious that your family doesn't know how to handle agressive dogs and your neighbors realize this too.



yeah shock collars,whips and the old fashioned way shoot the dog


----------



## Nachez (Dec 8, 2005)

*u ppl like killers dont u?*

u people like killers dont you?

Pitbulls are dangerous dogs

good god

u fucks might as well breed a chihuahua to a Mastiff
create a real killer.

if ur wondering the mastiff can have the puppies.


----------



## Nachez (Dec 8, 2005)

what would happen if you gave ur dog
Meth 1 test and 250 mg of test a week for 1 month I wonder how big it would get?
lol


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 8, 2005)

muscle_01 said:
			
		

> yeah shock collars


   Actually this is probably the most valuable training tool ive ever used on my pit. It's a regular shock collar with a remote so it works wherever, and it has a beep to warn the dog and then you can shock him on 10 different levels. It took my dog about 20 minutes to realize what that little beeping sound meant, and then another 20 minutes to realize he better obey or it would hurt. 


Muscle, if you keep your pit tethered to a dog house all day do you expect him to grow used to being around strangers or see them as someone who is avoiding his space when they come near? Socialization from birth is the most important thing for pitbulls. It gives you a clue as to their temperment and how they act around people, children, cats, and other dogs while they are still too young to actually hurt anyone, because there's a big difference between when a 20lb pitbull nips at a stranger and when an 80lb pitbull clamps down on someone, and most likely your dog will be put to sleep. It sounds to me like your the type of person who just runs out and buys a pitbull because they are badasses and no one will fuck with you, when you should have educated yourself about them and got to know the breeder before buying one. These aren't goldfish, they are powerful dogs who are loving and fun if you know what your doing, but when a pitbull is mean, it's because the owner fucked up.


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Actually this is probably the most valuable training tool ive ever used on my pit. It's a regular shock collar with a remote so it works wherever, and it has a beep to warn the dog and then you can shock him on 10 different levels. It took my dog about 20 minutes to realize what that little beeping sound meant, and then another 20 minutes to realize he better obey or it would hurt.
> 
> 
> Muscle, if you keep your pit tethered to a dog house all day do you expect him to grow used to being around strangers or see them as someone who is avoiding his space when they come near? Socialization from birth is the most important thing for pitbulls. It gives you a clue as to their temperment and how they act around people, children, cats, and other dogs while they are still too young to actually hurt anyone, because there's a big difference between when a 20lb pitbull nips at a stranger and when an 80lb pitbull clamps down on someone, and most likely your dog will be put to sleep. *It sounds to me like your the type of person who just runs out and buys a pitbull because they are badasses and no one will fuck with you*, when you should have educated yourself about them and got to know the breeder before buying one. These aren't goldfish, they are powerful dogs who are loving and fun if you know what your doing, but when a pitbull is mean, it's because the owner fucked up.



the pitbull wasn't like a family pet it was a watchdog i got it from a guy that owned a junkyard...its dead now anyway..we have about 20dogs alltogether
17 coonhounds
1 beagle
1pitbull
and 1 bassett hound


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 8, 2005)

muscle_01 said:
			
		

> the pitbull wasn't like a family pet it was a watchdog i got it from a guy that owned a junkyard...its dead now anyway..we have about 20dogs alltogether
> 17 coonhounds
> 1 beagle
> 1pitbull
> and 1 bassett hound


 damn how can you afford to feed that many dogs?


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

muscle_01 said:
			
		

> the pitbull wasn't like a family pet it was a watchdog i got it from a guy that owned a junkyard...its dead now anyway..*we have about 20dogs alltogether*
> 17 coonhounds
> 1 beagle
> 1pitbull
> and 1 bassett hound


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 8, 2005)

we own about 28 house trialers so thats were we get most of our money plus we live on a farm so we also have cows,hogs,and horses...my grandparents are retired...we also own 2 houses ares we live in and a river house we just got the river house done we re did the inside my uncle is a drywaller so he drywalled it and my dads a carpenter so he put the carpet and cabinits in and other crap


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 8, 2005)

muscle_01 said:
			
		

> we own about 28 house trialers so thats were we get most of our money plus we live on a farm so we also have cows,hogs,and horses...my grandparents are retired...we have own 2 houses ares we live in and a river house



 You live in a van down by the river?


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

muscle_01 said:
			
		

> we own about 28 house trialers so thats were we get most of our money plus we live on a farm so we also have cows,hogs,and horses...my grandparents are retired...we also own 2 houses ares we live in and a river house we just got the river house done we re did the inside my uncle is a drywaller so he drywalled it and my dads a carpenter so he put the carpet and cabinits in and other crap


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> You live in a van down by the river?



no we live in a big brick house in the country...we own a river house and thats were we go sometimes to get away from people its not a van its a double wide


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's ma and sis at our other home we bought those purple wine goblets at K-Mart cause they was fancy lookin' I use mine for my Busch Beer.


----------



## Tier (Dec 8, 2005)

yeehaw, is your sister married yet?


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 8, 2005)

muscle_01 said:
			
		

> no we live in a big brick house in the country...we own a river house and thats were we go sometimes to get away from people its not a van its a double wide


haha, I was referring to the SNL skit with Chris Farley


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2005)

Van/doublewide either way they have wheels.


----------



## Chrome (Apr 7, 2013)

*No shortage of stupidity here*



muscle_01 said:


> yeah shock collars,whips and the old fashioned way shoot the dog



Is it the steroids that you make you people so mindless, or was it your upbringing (or lack thereof)?  I'll truly never be able to grasp why so many people like you and others in this thread have absolutely no regard for life across the board, but especially defenseless animals who must bear the brunt of your ignorant brutishness because you're so damned insecure in your sense of self that you have to act out your "power" fantasies on those who can't fight back.

Why is it that your kind think that power comes from overpowering another, and especially one who is at your mercy?  Exactly how does this make you anything but a mindless automaton?

Isn't it your Christ that instructs you to turn the other cheek?  And what do you think this actually means?  It's telling you that thoughtfulness, kindness and compassion are the order of the day when you're on the receiving end of an injustice.  Taken to its logical conclusion, this lesson extends to all interactions in life, and not just when on the receiving end.  Otherwise, it would seem to be an instruction in martyrdom, and that's just silly.

I grant you, I'm assuming you and your friends in sickness are Christians, but it's a fair guess given that we live in a "Christian nation," at least according to the majority of the US population.  Regardless of your religious affiliation, or lack thereof, and although I subscribe to no religion, I do believe there's a decent message in there, and it asks that you stop and think before you mindlessly act out your aggressions, fears, whatever else ails you that could cause you to act in a manner that only perpetuates a violent cycle.

At the end of the day, if you do nothing else, reacquaint yourself with what you already innately understand: animals feel pain and suffer.  I  know that you understand this, even though you would defend your brutish behavior by claiming animals do not feel pain, but your statements and your actions would bely this sentiment.  Why?  Because you would not act out your cruel fantasies on a helpless dog unless you understood on some level that torturing a dog, thereby causing great emotional distress and physical pain, is nothing more then a demonstration of your perceived power.  If the dog did not suffer, did not feel a thing, either physically or psychologically, your demonstrations would be absolutely pointless (to you), wouldn't they?

But if the dog fears you while continuing to crave your affections regardless of the suffering you cause him, then you are all powerful in your mind because you have complete control in the situation.  You can giveth and you can taketh away, all on a capricious whim, and simply because you can, right?

And yet, nothing could be further from the truth; if you were genuinely in complete control of yourself and the situation, what would you, as a decent person, do?  Whip, shock, shoot 'em in the head?  Or would you act in a mindful fashion that says you consider and understand the impact your actions have on the world around you?

Unfortunately, I'm guessing you can't comprehend a thing I'm saying, but I'll always remain hopeful that something I've said eventually penetrates the dense fog of callous cruelty that currently defines the human condition.  And we say other animals are stupid and unfeeling...


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2013)

Why drag up an 8 year old thread?


----------

